# most hallucinogenic strain of marijuana??



## dannydanko (Nov 14, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has info or knows about the most hallucinogenic strain out there?


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 14, 2008)

dannydanko said:


> just wondering if anyone has info or knows about the most hallucinogenic strain out there?


 Whenever this question comes up someone always says Belladonna so it must be a good contender at least.
Belladonna ® Paradise Seeds


----------



## Krypt (Nov 14, 2008)

hallucinogenic weed?...cant say i've ever hallucinated while stoned.


----------



## Krypt (Nov 14, 2008)

isnt that why there's a hallucinatory substances forum area


----------



## flashgee (Nov 14, 2008)

cannabis is a mild hallucinogenic...but most poeple think it a downer if asked what they think


----------



## Kief Chief (Nov 14, 2008)

nevilles haze is said to have an lcd effect. but i have never smoked any.


----------



## pinkus (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never hallucinated from smoking but i have from eating it. I even had an ex accuse me of spiking brownies with acid...I told her NOT to eat more than half of the piece I gave her. That was a long time ago, I was growing northern lights and used about an ounce of trim and leaf. It also scared the shit out of a friend who was a decade long wake and baker.


----------



## LollipopKA (Nov 14, 2008)

There are some out there that are known to have that type of effect on users. The only one I remember off the top of my head is Apollo 13 (Sativa Phenotype - Reserva Privada). I could be wrong but I think BOG used some Apollo in his breeding stock...yes...it seems like maybe his Lifesaver? Check his shit out if it's still around.


----------



## flashgee (Nov 14, 2008)

sativas are the more trippy kind of weed,most indicas sit you on your arse or mong you out.so i would go for a good pure sativa or sativa dom strain,get a good one and you can get a mild lsd trip feel but some can make you feel parraniod if your not head strong


----------



## shepj (Nov 14, 2008)

honestly, no lie, and it was not laced with anything... Orange Crush. We did it out of a waterfall for prolly atleast 20-30 minutes straight (just loading and ripping). I full out tripped dude! I kid you not... everything turned blue and purple (outlines of people, trees had purple flowers that normally don't exist, etc). Now when I only have a little bit of it I usually see floating red dots it's kinda weird. but good shit very very hallucinogenic IMO.


----------



## sponky (May 13, 2009)

10 years ago I tried my first KB and it was Maui Waui. I had only smoked schwag before. Well that time after I smoked I asked my friend if he laced it and he said no. Well for the next 4 hours I was stuck on the couch seeing nothing but colors and hearing wa wa sounds like I had done a whip it. I couldnt go out that night with them because of this. The movie with Rollerball with Wesley Snipes was on and I tried to watch. The only time this has happened to me. If only I could ever find anyting like that.


----------



## Ghost420 (May 13, 2009)

pinkus said:


> I've never hallucinated from smoking but i have from eating it. I even had an ex accuse me of spiking brownies with acid...I told her NOT to eat more than half of the piece I gave her. That was a long time ago, I was growing northern lights and used about an ounce of trim and leaf. It also scared the shit out of a friend who was a decade long wake and baker.



ya i have friends that have eaten it and got totally fucked up. they said it was like what lsd was like.


----------



## ontariogrower (May 13, 2009)

Tribal Vision is a multihybrid based on the extremely psychoactive Malberry line. Sweetened with the candied Sweet Tooth 3, Grapefruit line & combined with a Congo Nepalese. An Exotic Blend of Swirling Highs. A Fast flowering Beauty with Delicious fruity sweet smooth Malberry Congolese taste. Buds can exhibit lovely mauve hues. Finishes within 75 days of 12/12 indoors. Outdoors in N' Hemisphere it finishes around the end of October. Fast & easy to grow with very good mould resistance.


also there was a strain from canadianseedexchange that was called vision but I dont seed it on there site any more im contacting them for info


----------



## Relaxed (May 14, 2009)

+40 YRS. catching a buzy. Not a hallucinogenic. If it was the Dr.s in Cali wouldn't be perscribing to patients legally. Better try another drug for that....imo


----------



## SOorganic (May 14, 2009)

Kief Chief said:


> nevilles haze is said to have an lcd effect. but i have never smoked any.


Iv smoked Nevilles haze and it is waayy over rated. I got it directly from the source in Adam. I payed 15 euros for one gram( thats about 30 dollars U.S) and i got high but not nearly as blown as i expected to be. I own all three Cannabibles and in said book's Jayson King says Nevills haze is insanley strong so i was expecting a mind fuck of a high but i was disapointed BIG TIME when i actually smoked it. When ni got my hands on the stuff it was at the end of a coffee shop crawl and i was at the last coffee shop that we planned on visiting so i was already very high. so maybe that had something to do with the fact that i barley felt the effects of the herb. And honestly i have NEVER Ever had visiuals from weed, not even once.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 15, 2009)

back in the day(teen years) I got stupid ripped on santa marta, thai weed, acapulco gold, and panama red....now i'm running vortex...we'll see how that goes. I'd like to cross it with some thai...that'd be a guranteed geekout!


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

bumping this thread: any strains nowadays that do this?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 2, 2011)

Check out 

Tom Hill seeds
Ace seeds may also have some thing.

Your looking for older landrace genetics.There are some very nice Have creations out there also.


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Check out
> 
> Tom Hill seeds
> Ace seeds may also have some thing.
> ...


yeah definitely looking for landrace, probably pure sativa or nearly pure... I've seen ace seeds already but I"ll check out tom hill seeds... any first hand accounts of a particular strain you can purchase producing these effects would be very much apppreciated.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> yeah definitely looking for landrace, probably pure sativa or nearly pure... I've seen ace seeds already but I"ll check out tom hill seeds... any first hand accounts of a particular strain you can purchase producing these effects would be very much apppreciated.


I have smoked but not grown..

Veit black x thai
Bangi Haze....from Ace

Deep Chunk from Tom Hill.

Deep chunk is good but not what your lookin for.The VB x T was excellent smoke as was the BH.To be honest,i think the only way to really get any kind of "trippy" high is to abstain for a while.Heavy smokers just don't that kind of buzz any more,reguardless of what strain,atleast it's that way for me.....i SMOKE.

Tom Hills Haze is supposed to be TOP NOTCH gear,with what they called the "acid" pheno coming along every once in a while in a pack of seeds.Tom is one of the most respected breeders out there.


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I have smoked but not grown..
> 
> Veit black x thai
> Bangi Haze....from Ace
> ...


interesting.. I do agree that the hardcore hallucinogenic aspects probably wouldn't come out until you had a low tolerance... but I"m betting moderately hallucinogenic/trippy effects would happen with a moderate tolerance.... thanks again I'll look into tom hill, the haze is probably what I"ll try settling with.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be doing some long flowering genetics once i am able to upgrade with some more space.Toms Haze is on the list.


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm planning to climatize these sativas I grow to have faster flowering genetics naturally...without hybridizing with afghanis... I don't think very many people have done this before... but I know it will work, outdoor climatization has a more dramatic effect on flowering genetics and flowering times than any other sort of breeding you can do that doesn't involve direct gene manipulation . . . sativa quest stat.


----------



## theDEEDO (Aug 2, 2011)

shepj said:


> honestly, no lie, and it was not laced with anything... Orange Crush. We did it out of a waterfall for prolly atleast 20-30 minutes straight (just loading and ripping). I full out tripped dude! I kid you not... everything turned blue and purple (outlines of people, trees had purple flowers that normally don't exist, etc). Now when I only have a little bit of it I usually see floating red dots it's kinda weird. but good shit very very hallucinogenic IMO.


who has/had "orange crush"? never heard of it


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 2, 2011)

never but super lemon haze is a lil on the trippy side.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, the only cannabis strain to make me hallucinate was my brother's cross he called "Strawberry death" for the longest time i thought it was the sickest bud around, smoke 2-3g joint and i'd get colors to blend and mix together into a sorta beautiful collage, i got so high once (i might have been about 16-17 at the time) that i would regularly space-out and in those brief moments i'd see things morph together and then seperate when i would focused. he made the strain himself, and i bet he still has some seeds, i guess it isnt a true hallucinogenic strain, instead a very visual and spacey high that can fuck your vision up.


----------



## R1 FOR FUN (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a strain called LSD on attitude I think, they claim in has some visual effects.


----------



## R1 FOR FUN (Aug 2, 2011)

R1 FOR FUN said:


> There is a strain called LSD on attitude I think, they claim in has some visual effects.


 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-lsd-feminized/prod_1159.html


----------



## 0calli (Aug 2, 2011)

Nevilles haze nevilles haze nevilles haze thats all i got to sayze


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 2, 2011)

R1 FOR FUN said:


> There is a strain called LSD on attitude I think, they claim in has some visual effects.


 Barney's Farm LSD is a great big happy high, but I don't think it is very trippy. I still love the high.


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

0calli said:


> Nevilles haze nevilles haze nevilles haze thats all i got to sayze


haha thanks I will look into it...

and to everyone else thank you for your responses.


----------



## Thebuddness (Aug 2, 2011)

Purple Haze x Panama from Ace Seeds. Supposed to have a trippy visual side from the the Columbian and haze, with psychedelic effects, similar to good good mushrooms


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

Thebuddness said:


> Purple Haze x Panama from Ace Seeds. Supposed to have a trippy visual side from the the Columbian and haze, with psychedelic effects, similar to good good mushrooms


sweeet sounds good


----------



## streets (Aug 3, 2011)

im flowering LSD right now, supposedly its named after the drug for its "trippy high"


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

streets said:


> im flowering LSD right now, supposedly its named after the drug for its "trippy high"


several people todl me it wasn't as trippy as they said it should be... but maybe there's that 'trippy' pheno in there somewhere....


----------



## streets (Aug 3, 2011)

the pheno i have is very spindly but has trichs on the fans leaves at 4 weeks, thats a good sign in my opinion!


----------



## poplars (Aug 3, 2011)

streets said:


> the pheno i have is very spindly but has trichs on the fans leaves at 4 weeks, thats a good sign in my opinion!


spindly is a good sign of sativa


----------



## benjamin alexander (Aug 7, 2011)

If you get the right pheno's of lsd it will straight fuck you up for hours, visuals, sounds, every sense gets messed with and warped in one way or another. Some people say it doesn't have a traditional stone to it but i disagree, it's just that the psychoactive part of the buzz is so strong you don't feel it much compared. Two pheno's i've found so far have this effect, one's a sati dom bush with massive lower leaves and deformed uppers, the other is a midget pheno, never gets very tall but very wide with deformed leaves all over. They are both freaks from seed, clones grow better and the other pheno i got is still some extremely potent smoke, very happy high as stated before. I got lucky with my 5 pack and the pheno's i got out of it


----------



## TrueBoy (Aug 8, 2011)

Tryout any pure Sativa strain that you can get your hands on, no matter if it is from Latin Amrica (Brazil, Colombia), South East Asia (Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia) or Africa.

African Sativas are very Strong (as mentioned before "Mabombe" by www.afropips.com)
Delta 9 Labs is offering for breeding purposes a serious, pure Cambodian Genetik, flowering 16-18 Weeks...!

And, dont fool yourself, let them ripe for the whole nine yards....


----------



## TrueBoy (Aug 8, 2011)

btw: I had optics several times.

Once, it was a Thai plant, back in the very late 80ees or very early 90ees, when it was hard to get some weed in germany (Mostly we smoked hash). It was all natural, no hybrid, well cured properbly because of its long distance transport in plastic bags on sea routes, because it was starting to get brown. It took you head-wise. We were watching this horror movie "the changeling", and when there was the (silly) szene with that ball jumping autonomiously up the stairs (5th minute ... lol) we had to stop the video tape and freaked out totally... had to go out for a walk 

Second time I remember, I smoked sth that was sold as Northern Lights  I sat in the sun aside the dancefloor of a psychedlic trance party in day time, watching, and everthing started to get some "glare" around the contours...

And yes, take it orally in some butter cakes or cocoa milk for tripping. (Fat is important, because THC wont solute and be absorbed by your body in water!).

This was the third time with trippy optics: when we bobbled some mediocre hash into a McDonalds Cacao, on the go for the party. It was not even half a gramm for each of us. We all were fricking tripping seriously for hours ... 

edit: excuse my bad spelling.... shame shame and too lazy to correct it ....


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

TrueBoy said:


> Tryout any pure Sativa strain that you can get your hands on, no matter if it is from Latin Amrica (Brazil, Colombia), South East Asia (Thailand, Vietnam, Cambodia) or Africa.
> 
> African Sativas are very Strong (as mentioned before "Mabombe" by www.afropips.com)
> Delta 9 Labs is offering for breeding purposes a serious, pure Cambodian Genetik, flowering 16-18 Weeks...!
> ...



I'm not fooling myself. I'm a breeder. and I know how the effects of climatization will change the flowering time of a sativa over a few generations... 

I already have seeds from a philipine mountain sativa, colombian sativa would be cool...same with an african sativa..

I've been told afropips is no longer selling seeds....


man you ramblin... I'm just talkin about smokin sativa now you're jippin into orally telling me fat is important, dude I know all this shit lmfao... the only thing I posted th is thread for is to track down known sativa strains to cause this....


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Aug 8, 2011)

i have to say red dragon is an amazing cerebral rush and i just ordered a belladonna strain from samsara called crazy miss hyde which is supposed to also be a cerebral trip. i would say another strain for your brain without a doubt is white rhino. im sure you already know sativa strains deliver more on the hallucinogenic side, more of a spiritual rush feel, but i wanted to recommend the 3 aforementioned strains. of the three my favorite has always been white rhino.


----------



## Killer Bud (Aug 8, 2011)

Barneys Farms LSD (Mazar x Skunk #1) is said to have some of those properties thus the name given by the employees of Barneys Farms, But I dont notice nething. Normal Dank skunk strain.


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

Killer Bud said:


> Barneys Farms LSD (Mazar x Skunk #1) is said to have some of those properties thus the name given by the employees of Barneys Farms, But I dont notice nething. Normal Dank skunk strain.


as others have said maybe it is a very rare phenotype of it..... someone should isolate that phenotype and breed it until it becomes a dominant phenotype.


----------



## diesel15 (Aug 8, 2011)

the trippiest (as in visuals/laughin non stop/unbelievably strong) strains i ever had was malawi gold, durban poison, accidental haze and a few sativa landrances from panama


----------



## taipanspunk (Aug 8, 2011)

...most sativa (e.g. hazes) dominate strains are hallucinogenic and or cerebral...


----------



## poplars (Aug 8, 2011)

diesel15 said:


> the trippiest (as in visuals/laughin non stop/unbelievably strong) strains i ever had was malawi gold, durban poison, accidental haze and a few sativa landrances from panama


hmm I was thinking about buying malawi gold.... sounds good.


----------



## zaurenisapothead (Aug 8, 2011)

shepj said:


> honestly, no lie, and it was not laced with anything... Orange Crush. We did it out of a waterfall for prolly atleast 20-30 minutes straight (just loading and ripping). I full out tripped dude! I kid you not... everything turned blue and purple (outlines of people, trees had purple flowers that normally don't exist, etc). Now when I only have a little bit of it I usually see floating red dots it's kinda weird. but good shit very very hallucinogenic IMO.


hey man used to pick up orange crush alot and i gotta say that shit has never happened to me lmao that shit was definetly laced no way it wasnt i used to pick up an eighth a day to smoke and i never had an effect like that


----------



## Spynanny (Aug 28, 2013)

Broke diesel supposedly. No idea where to get it but if anyone knows please post


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't mean to rain on peoples parade here but.... If you have ever done LSD than you know it is in a completely different league than marijuana. No weed has ever gotten me close to LSD. Ever!


----------



## alien mushroomhead (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn man we had some fire LSD in the late 80`s/ early 90`s ! Black blotter, and Jesus Christ Super Star. 2nd one was from a Grateful Dead show in Indiana. Riding my motorcycle felt like star wars n shit! Lampshades breathing, shag carpet waving...good times!


----------



## little butch (Aug 28, 2013)

Been doing this since before Woodstock. Almost daily. Most of you will think I am nuts, but the craziest alien like trippy shit I have ever smoked was salvia divinorum. I was ( in my head) watching a bizzare cartoon, and all of a sudden the characters in the toon saw me, grabbed me, and tried to pull me into the toon, I lost it because I thought if they got me in there I'd never get back out. Totally alien feeling. Scared me shitless !!! Peace & be kind.


----------



## redfrogs (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi friend,

In my experience...i have found only a few that can do such a feat.

Purple Malawi (malawi is crazy shit, but if you get the purple one->mind fried)
Smoke enough->The world spins, cartoonish vision, walls "vibrate"/move weirdly, slow mo vision.



Purple Haze- no ceiling high, if you smoke enough you'll have stars flying at you.



Also Panama Reds or Col. Reds -> Smoke enough and you have squares locked into the middle of your field of vision lol.


----------



## redfrogs (Aug 29, 2013)

Dankster4Life said:


> I have smoked but not grown..
> 
> Veit black x thai
> Bangi Haze....from Ace
> ...


I wouldn't say that VBT is trippy. Ace selected the VB with the social high(instead of the trippy one on the VB pheno selection). 

Panama x DC have some phenos that are very trippy . Others are mixed 50/50 high/stone.

Maybe try DJS' F13 too...


----------



## Jogro (Aug 29, 2013)

Old thread. 

Not sure there is a "most" hallucinogenic strain, since effects of these things are pretty subjective, and cannabinoid content is going to vary from grow to grow and plant to plant. Obviously, none of these are going to give quite the same effects as LSD, mushrooms, mescaline, etc. 

Typically the landrace African and Asian sativa strains are the ones most people think of as psychedelic/"trippy". THCV in particular is a cannabinoid that many think has a particularly psychedelic effect, and the African landraces in particular are more known for THCV content. 

Also, when INGESTED, a significant percentage of cannabinoids go right to the liver via the gastrointestinal "hepatic first pass" mechanism designed to detoxify foods. The liver then converts the delta-9-THC into delta-11-THC, which is a far more psychoactive and "trippy" compound. That's why eating cannabis is significantly more psychoactive than smoking it, an effect documented 150 years ago, in the book "The Hashish Eater".


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Old thread.
> 
> Not sure there is a "most" hallucinogenic strain, since effects of these things are pretty subjective, and cannabinoid content is going to vary from grow to grow and plant to plant. Obviously, none of these are going to give quite the same effects as LSD, mushrooms, mescaline, etc.
> 
> ...


----------

